# Warhammer soundtrack



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

While thinking about the game of warhammer (as I often do, more of a obsesion than a hobby) I was thinking about soundtracks to warhammer gaming.
Basically I was just intregued on what music people hav on in the background while playing, painting or any other parts of the hobby.
This could include what you have on in the background while painting, what gets your heart pumping when gaming or even (if your as neurotic as I am) what internal sound track do you have during the more cinematic exciting parts of those all important game.

For me I mainly have an internal sound track (neurotic as i said lol.) 
these include during the exciting points - Princes of the Universe(by Queen) and on the few occasions I win we are the champions (again by Queen).

So the question goes out to you. What is your warhammer sound track.

Lets make the ultimate warhammer album.:good:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I like to play the halo 3 theme music in my head at the cinematic moments... aggh the nostalgia!


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

During a charge of bretonnian knights: Knights of the Round Table by Monty Python.
Other faves; I need a Hero.
We are the Champions
Mjlolnir Mix-The Halo 3 theme
Through the Fire and Flames by Dragonforce


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Lord Khorne said:


> Other faves; I need a Hero.


I'm slightly ashamed to say it, but the initial inspiration for my Lions Rampant Space Marines was the line "Isn't there a white knight, upon a firebrand steed?" from that song. For some reason, it sounds like something a beseiged Imperial citizen would have in a prayer for deliverance.

Anyway, most of the music I listen to when I'm doing Warhammer stuff (of either flavor, mind you) is very classical gothic/religious-- the organ voluntaries that some orders of monks record in particular sound like things you'd hear either in an Imperial Cathedral or a Temple of Sigmar. A lot of the Latin hymns and whatnot are pretty good for Warhammer, too. 

Less 'serious' music, however, often includes such classics as "Sympathy for the Devil" and "Black Magic Woman."


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

mine is ether cradle of filth -Nymphetamine, slip knot -everything ends, or korn -did my time


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Definitely power metal like Primal Fear, Hammerfall, Symphony X Rhapsody of Fire, and the like for epic moments but when I'm playing my Chaos I like a lot of Black and Death metal because of how brutal and evil they are.


----------



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

Generally one of the below bands.

Manowar.
Rhapsody.
Kamelot.
Epica.
Disturbed.
Hammerfall.


----------



## Falsegods (Jun 9, 2008)

Anything with DragonForce, Manowar, Cruxshadows, or Heather Alexander.

My gaming mix is as follows:

E Nomine ~ E Nomine
March of Cambreadth ~ Heather Alexander
Starfire ~ DragonForce
Through the Fire and Flames ~ DragonForce
Immigrant Song ~ Led Leppelin
Eye of the Tiger ~ Survivor
Winterborn ~ Cruxshadows
Hero ~ Nickelback
Soldiers of the Wasteland ~ DragonForce
Valley of the Damned ~ DragonForce
Citadel ~ Cruxshadows
My Spirit Will Go On ~ DragonForce
Wander on My Friends ~ Bear McCreary


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Or i am the thorn by cradle of filth when i play against vampire counts


----------

